# Zero Turn?...Lawn Tractor?....Help



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm in the market for a new mower, My John Deere Lawn tractor finally gave out this season. I've been looking for a replacement but wanted others opinions before I decide. I have a little over an acre of flat terrain grass to mow. 
I've narrowed my choices down to three mowers

1. Ariens ICON Xd52(Zero Turn)
2.Cub Cadet Ultima ZT1 (Zero Turn)
3. John Deere tractor-X330 or S240.

Ive never owned a zero turn before but have used a neighbors once this year after mine died. Ease of operation is not a problem as I was able to catch on pretty quickly. The zero turn definitely shaved time off my entire mow time.

I cant decide if I should stick with a lawn tractor or go with the zero turn any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated, or you have a suggestion on another model then throw it out there I'm trying to stick around 3000$


----------



## revitup (Sep 19, 2020)

A zero turn if you will only occasionally pull a trailer or lawn roller. I wouldn't work a zero turn too hard. Great for cutting though. I like my husqvarna.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

@revitup thanks for the input


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I looked at this same issue when I bought my JD X350. It all depends on your planned usages, IMHO.

Zero turns are definitely faster, but sitting on top of an engine in summer heat is an issue. I ride motorcycles and ATVs, too, and on a hot day, sitting or leaning over a hot engine can be intense.

I operate a tow-behind spreader, which you have to open the bin gate on to open or close the gate. That can be difficult on a zero turn.

Lawn tractors do not spin the drive wheels as easily as a zero turn does in corners or on wet grass. You can tear up a patch of grass if you are not careful, or a skilled operator.

Zero turns get you out of the sun faster if you just want to get the mowing done, but I prefer to go a bit slower to make sure the grass is mowed evenly and the cut is clean.

I bag my clippings when I have sprayed herbicides, or to collect up weed seed heads or debris. I do not know if you can bag up clippings, leaves, or debris on a zero turn - never looked at that issue....

On a lawn tractor, you can put on a front push blade to level soil, sand, or snow. You can also add a snow blower or even a front end loader, depending on the model you choose. I added a brush guard to mine to move the prickly leaves of my holly bushes back when I mow up close to them.

You can pull a tow-behind sprayer behind a zero turn with some ingenuity and DIY know how, but on a lawn tractor it is literally plug and spray. Same for light duty landscape or tilt/dump trailers....

I sometimes take my lawn tractor for a spin on the streets around my neighborhood to cool off, and I am not sure I would get the same friendly reaction I get if I did that on a zero turn, but who knows?

Zero turns can lose traction going up steep inclines, and can slide back down slopes, in addition to getting the front end light while doing so. Lawn tractors can lose traction going down slopes if pulling too much weight while towing, too, leading to a wild ride to the bottom and level ground. Happened to me once towing sod in a trailer; I saved it, twice, but my buddies thought I was gone.

Zero turns also struggle in drainage ditches and can get stuck and have to be extracted out. Lawn tractors are easier to manage in ditches and on slopes, and you can lean into the hillside easier.

The mowing deck on a lawn tractor is easier to clean; on a zero turn, you may have to lift plates up to access the areas around the spindles to blow them clean; same thing is true when greasing the spindles zerk fittings.

Lights are easier to mount on a zero turn, and you can add a lot of lights to the Roll Over Protection System (ROPS). I can add lights to my brush guard, and having lights is nice if working at dusk. I have even mowed at night to finish up, but my neighbors wife flashed her porch lights at me three times; they have a Ring doorbell camera, so I flashed my headlights at her camera to say hello. They moved to Arizona...can't say I miss them. But lights can help you finish up things after dark.

Right now, John Deere is offering $500 off lawn tractors, which is when I bought my X350. If I were you, I would move up to the X350 so you can get the Kawasaki 18.5 HP V-Twin motor; so worth it....

For me, the right choice was a lawn tractor, for the reasons I noted. Mission drives the gear.... :bd:

Best of luck with your decision. Right now is a good time to buy, since it is nearly off-season.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I disagree with a couple of the above statements , which are undoubtedly true for the particular equipment involved and posters experience.

I came to my current house with a 20hp 52 inch lawn tractor which could not manage the hills and berms at all.

I have very little trouble with a Hustler Raptor Flip Up and a Grasshopper. As I get to know the machines and the lawn better I do things I would never consider on any lawn tractor. Lawn tractors have much higher centers of gravity than a mid mount zero turn. The front mount grasshopper is so long it is hard to imagine it turning over. It has six wheels and articulates in the middle.

Trying to drive straight up hill it is easy to do a wheelie on either. Probably easy enough to flip them. (Not the front mount Grasshopper with a pair of wheels in the back of the engine)

Both the Hustler and the Grasshopper have flip up decks which are very easy to clean and change blades on. both grease from the top. I would never go back to anything that did not have a flip up deck They are way easier to work on than the tractor which has to go onto a MoJack. (I would consider a drive over quick connect deck)


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I envy y'all - 'round my neck o' the woods, I can't shop for any mower ... :?

I HAVE TO SHOP FOR A TRANSMISSION that can handle the hills and just happens to have blades underneath it! :lol: :shock:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Re: slipping on hills . . . Never slip on hills, simply install Tweels. :bandit:

And down the pricey rabbit hole we go.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

I would say it depends on what other jobs you need the machine to do. If you are pulling heavy items or want to put a push blade on front, the lawn tractor likely would be better suited.

I have the Cub Cadet Ultima ZT1 and have loved it thus far. It comes with a small hitch so I use that for my pull behind sprayer. When it comes to solely cutting grass, I don't see how a zero turn isn't a clear winner. Especially if you have items in the yard you need to mow around.

Like others have implied, the answer to your question is... it depends.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

jpos34 said:


> I'm in the market for a new mower, My John Deere Lawn tractor finally gave out this season. I've been looking for a replacement but wanted others opinions before I decide. I have a little over an acre of flat terrain grass to mow.
> I've narrowed my choices down to three mowers
> 
> 1. Ariens ICON Xd52(Zero Turn)
> ...


There's a big difference between the X330 and that S240. The S240 is actually the same frame as your L111. Differences (from the E100 series) include the seat, engine, and the trans. All of which are borrowed from the X300 series. My FIL has an S240, it does fine for his application, which is quite hilly. But it doesn't drive as nice as my 15+ year old LT180 in my opinion.

I'm guessing that the 8k sq ft number in your profile is no longer accurate? 

If your lawn is pretty much wide-open and flat, I don't think a lawn tractor will offer much over a good residential zero-turn as far as cut-quality is concerned. For speed, the ZTR is likely to win by a narrow margin, given a similar cut width. In your case, you are comparing a 42" LT to 50/52" ZTR's. For overall build quality, comfort, and longevity, the X330 (or similar) is going to be the best machine on your list. With ZTR's, an OEM must include two transmissions, in addition to an engine, a chassis, and a mower deck. If all three machines are roughly $3k, you not getting an extra transmission for free. The question becomes, will you ever work the machine hard enough to matter.

No lights on the Ariens? I know it seems trivial but when you need 'em, you need 'em, right? :mrgreen:


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

It's pretty easy to add LED lights to any mower. Several threads here.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5849&p=100734&hilit=LED+lights#p100734

One thing that occured to me. I mowed with a lawn tractor for twenty four years. When I moved here four years ago I got a zero turn which I enjoy much more. The reason is the steering levers are like power steering (which you can get on spensive John Deere's and a few others but not at your price point I think). You can really toss a Zero Turn around and it's a lot less effort than a lawn trac. That may make a difference if you are an oldie but a goodie like I am.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2adoWHBtOo&fbclid=IwAR1B_XhpYdXtFBKoLuQUxVXnwzxqiJKolAmWau-mJcn4tvBwJocSQUR7QjI


----------

